# Lighting in the Mousery



## Runaway Mousery (Jul 5, 2012)

What is the preferred lighting set up for a mousery?

I have staked a claim on a room for the mousery, however it has little natural lighting. I have read that they are most comfortable with dim lighting, but I am wondering if there is such a thing as too dim? Should I make plans to supplement the lighting?


----------



## ropo (Mar 8, 2012)

I'm sure mine is a bit odd, but I use a barn. Natural lighting during the day and a 25 Watt bulb in a reflector for the night. Seems to work fairly well.


----------



## jammin32 (Jun 14, 2012)

I personally use a 20w energy saving bulb (100w output) as there is no natural light entering my mousery and its on a timer to simulate night and day. But im going to get a full spectrum bulb asap with is basically artificial sunlight 
All very cheap to do.


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

I've heard that depending on what kind of light you have, natural, fluorescent or incandescent, it affects your boy-girl ratio. Some breeders swear by it, and some say it means absolutely nothing. Here are the posts if you want to know:

www.fancymicebreeders.com/phpBB3/viewto ... =17&t=5111


----------



## Runaway Mousery (Jul 5, 2012)

A timer set up sounds like a great idea jammin. I was worried that no light would perhaps have an effect on my productivity.



Autumn2005 said:


> I've heard that depending on what kind of light you have, natural, fluorescent or incandescent, it affects your boy-girl ratio. Some breeders swear by it, and some say it means absolutely nothing. Here are the posts if you want to know:
> 
> viewtopic.php?f=17&t=5111


That is very interesting! Thanks so much for the link, I'll have to read through it all!


----------

